# syn / synáček



## Vitance

I am just starting to learn Czech, so I don't have a good understanding of the language. I also don't have a good Czech dictionary. I came across the word "synáček" in a book. From its context I know it must be a variation of the word for 'son.'

Can someone tell me why one would use *synáček* instead of *syn*? Is it more affectionate? Or does *synáček* have a more general meaning, like "child"?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## NotNow

Dimunitives in Czech and other Slavic languages are more common than in English.  _Synáček_ means little son.  One would say that he or she has a synáček. rather than a syn, if the son is a baby or a small child.

_Synáček_ is also used affectionately.


----------



## ilocas2

"Synáček" can have both positive and negative meaning. It depends on context. Could you provide the whole sentence, please?


----------



## Vitance

Thank you both, I understand it now. Given the context I think it would actually be both, affectionate and demeaning. I actually encountered it in the first chapter of Harry Potter a vězeň z Azkabanu: "Strýc Vernon, teta Petunie a jejich synáček Dudley..." (I assumed a children's book would be good novice reading material, and I'm very familiar with that book in English.)

Seeing as all three of those persons are antagonistic toward the hero, and therefore toward the narrator, it would be possible that *synáček* could take on a negative connotation, right? Otherwise I think it's only an indication of how affectionately Vernon and Petunia think of their son.


----------



## werrr

Vitance said:


> Seeing as all three of those persons are antagonistic toward the hero, and therefore toward the narrator, it would be possible that *synáček* could take on a negative connotation, right?


Right.

*Synáček* means *sonny (boy)* (in older vernacular also *boy-friend* or *suitor*). It could mean both *lovely/dear son* and *spoilt son*.


----------

